# Advice on G scale wheel bearings



## Stratham Controller (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi G Scalers,
Has anyone fitted wheel bearings to G scale wheel sets to passenger and freight wagons lately?
If so, what size bearing can be fitted to the range above?
How much modification/machining is required to each truck?
Should i need super loctite glue to hold the bearings on the wheel shaft journal?
What type of oil can you recommend; ie hydraulic oil or light oil?
Looking forward to any advice....
Stratham Controller..


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2012)

Aristocraft has bushings.

LGB, Train-Li, NWSL Gary Raymond sell ball bearing wheel sets.


----------



## Stratham Controller (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks Dan,
I will look into the companies you have supplied..
The info you sent will be invaluable..
Has anyone else out there have any experience with these type of wheel sets?


----------

